# Let's argue



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

*.*

.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Your assertion that I am wrong is itself wrong.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I beg to differ.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

You are both wrong.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I reject your reality and substitute my own


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This arguement is very one-sided. Still, what we have here is "a failure to communicate".


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Dr.G. said:


> Still, what we have here is "a failure to communicate".


Do elaborate. I disagree.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

No, we're communicating fine, yer all just wrong.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

None of you are man enough to handle my truth.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Macfury said:


> None of you are man enough to handle my truth.


None of you IS man enough to handle my truth


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm man enough not to want to handle your truth.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Macfury said:


> None of you are man enough to handle my truth.


Please don't touch me with your truth, it's just wrong.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

You never give me credit for the times I'm right.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

No!!


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

FAIL - I can only shake my head in disgust at your attempt to dethrone me... I am right and always will be...therefore you are wrong and always will bel Get used to it!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Shaddap you face.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Yer all a bunch of yeller bellied sap suckas...


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

This isn't an argument.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Yes it is.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

No it isn't; it's just contradiction.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Yes it is a contradictory argument.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

An argument is a connected series of statements collected to establish a proposition. Contradiction is just the automatic gainsaying of anything the other person states.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm done.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I suppose next thing you'll be telling me that ontology really does recapitulate phylogeny.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Only if I'm arguing in my spare time.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I don't have to attend every argument I'm invited to.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Yes, you do!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Silence is one of the hardest arguments to counter.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Chris said:


> An argument is a connected series of statements collected to establish a proposition.


MCB's proposition was that you were wrong. (I admit that he may have meant that _I_ was wrong, but that seems statistically improbable. ) While it's true that he has done little to establish this proposition, the field is wide open for you to establish a contrary proposition. I suppose you could agree with him, but we would think less of you if you did.

If I had the inclination, I could scour ehMac threads for occasions on which you were right (or I perceived you to be right), but I'm much more concerned with my own rightness (which I have decided MCB did not attack), than with yours, so I'll leave that work to someone else.

My assertion of my rightness does not automatically make anyone else wrong. However, anyone who disagrees with me becomes, in that specific context, wrong, until such time as they grasp the wisdom of my position.

Those of you worry about being wrong can take solace from the fact that there are many domains in which you cannot be wrong, because I have no interest in what is right. For instance, you can claim that any professional baseball team is the best team, and, as far as I'm concerned, you cannot be wrong, because, as the saying actually goes, I could not care less.

The problem with a real argument is that you are unlikely to change my position, and I admit that, despite my staggering powers of persuasion,  I am unlikely to change yours. Therefore, in practice, I avoid arguing about two kinds of things:
- things I don't care about (see paragraph above)
- things I am passionate about.
I would normally only choose to argue about a subject in which I have some, but not much, intellectual/moral/emotional investment, because there is a legitimate chance that my mind might be changed.

By now, most of you have figured out why I'm no fun at parties.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Not necessarily. I could be arguing in my spare time.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Or not.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

SINC said:


> Silence is one of the hardest arguments to counter.


Silence may be a sign of inner weakness.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Lars said:


> Silence may be a sign of inner weakness.


Or of great strength.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Sometimes silence is just silence.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

rgray said:


> Sometimes silence is just silence.


Rarely.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Is too.... tptptptp


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Silence is golden.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

screature said:


> Silence is golden.


Is not.... tptptptp


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

screature said:


> Silence is golden.


More like awkward.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

MazterCBlazter said:


> You're wrong.


Why?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Lars said:


> More like awkward.


Must not have kids.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

All of you are wrong and I'm right. Deal with it.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I once was wrong in 1972... 

I thought I wrong about something and later found out I was right after all.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

You weren't right, you were wrong.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Right, I was wrong, once; but only because I was wrong that I was wrong when in fact I was right.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Fine!!!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Don't use that tone of voice!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

rgray said:


> Don't use that tone of voice!


I didn't know pixels had voices. Amazing. Or maybe not.


----------



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

To be or not to be is the question,
Not to be is the answer.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

rgray said:


> Don't use that tone of voice!


I will if I want to.

So there!!!!tptptptp


----------



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

no you wont


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

You're not the boss of me!!!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Am too......


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

e=mc2


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Wrong.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Prove it.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

screature said:


> Prove it.


.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Is not.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Is too....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

So?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

So what?


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

What? You dissin' me?


----------



## shawrules34 (Dec 13, 2008)

I am morally superior to all of you and am right no matter what.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Talk to the hand.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Don't hand me that baloney.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Bite me (figuratively, of course  )


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

It's two point five... two point five is the answer... Oh, you wanted the final answer? Oh, hmmm, 0.000069857473...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

EvanPitts said:


> It's two point five... two point five is the answer... Oh, you wanted the final answer? Oh, hmmm, 0.000069857473...


What was the question again?


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

Is that really relevant?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

So you don't know the question?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Relevancy is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

rgray said:


> What was the question again?


The question was - what size reamer do you need in order to create a bore hole that is 5/16ths of an inch?

The answer is - don't ream the hole, just subcontract it to a Chinese company...


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Questions just show that the questioner lacks appropriate knowledge, and that the answerer is far more elite, at least on the specific topic that was questioned.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

We need to question that answer.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Remember to phrase your answer in the form of a question.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

What? And jeopardize the argument?


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

This is all I have to say on this important argument!!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Remember to err is human, to forgive is divine.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Indeed, but revenge is a dish most satisfyingly served cold.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Living well is the best revenge.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

Thats the best you could do?


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

ertman said:


> Thats the best you could do?


Like you can do so much better? Puh-leeze.......


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Sonal said:


> Living well is the best revenge.


But lacks the visceral satisfaction of gratuitously violent revenge.... What's the piont of feeling good if you haven't *crushed* the opposition?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

rgray said:


> But lacks the visceral satisfaction of gratuitously violent revenge.... What's the piont of feeling good if you haven't *crushed* the opposition?


Exactly. Sonal isn't tough enough to go that far. Yeah, I said it.


----------



## skullduggery (Dec 10, 2008)

revenge only begets revenge. Hence why it completes the circle and feels so darn cyclical.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Oh yeah?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

skullduggery said:


> revenge only begets revenge. Hence why it completes the circle and feels so darn cyclical.


If "revenge begets revenge" then you didn't finish off the opposition *completely*.... 

Off with all their heads! 

You gotta do it *right*...


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, I hope you are all satisfied with the mess you've created.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Well, a double dumb-ass on *you*!


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Should this thread be in the political section?


No, because the topic is not degenerate enough for politics...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Actually there is no topic for this thread.  There is merely an open ended proposition to argue, of which so far there has been very little actual argumentation, al la the many references to Monty Pythons argument sketch. Thus far most of the posts have been merely a posting of a postulation followed by a facile contradiction.

I have been guilty myself, but I must say I would have expected better from the ehMac community, surely we have the collective intellect to mount a truly substantive and yet pointless argument. (I know this to be true from engaging in the Political Forum.)  

It seems that this thread has run it's course before it has even truly begun. Perhaps it serves to illustrate that a proposition to argue without a formally established subject will degrade into a simple facile postulation/contradiction format as witnessed in the Python sketch. Validation of the genius of the Monty Python crew.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

screature said:


> It seems that this thread has run it's course before it has even truly begun. Perhaps it serves to illustrate that a proposition to argue without a formally established subject will degrade into a simple facile postulation/contradiction format as witnessed in the Python sketch.


I completely disagree. There is no need to have a subject in order to argue successfully and compellingly. Arguing without a formally established subject will cause the subject to be created, ultimately.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mc3251 said:


> I completely disagree. There is no need to have a subject in order to argue successfully and compellingly. Arguing without a formally established subject will cause the subject to be created, ultimately.


It has yet to be demonstrated in this thread, some ten pages in. The evidence presented here points to the contrary. No substantive argumentation has occurred and no consistent or even somewhat sustained subject has emerged. Your thesis lacks evidential support.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Politicians have been doing it since the beginning of time.


And you are suggesting that *substantive* argumentation is the result?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Now see what you've gotten us into!!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

rgray said:


> Now see what you've gotten us into!!


An argument?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Says you!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Aannnnnddd.... were back. That didn't take long.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

screature said:


> Aannnnnddd.... were back. That didn't take long.


Did too!


----------



## skullduggery (Dec 10, 2008)

I refuse to believe anything you say is valid.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Got proof of that?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

No, have you?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm not saying one way or the other.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Who asked you?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Why do you ask?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Because I said so.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

So?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

So what?!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

What are you talking about?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Same thing as you... ??


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

I see your purpose now Screature. You wanted to create a thread to compete with the Chas_M thread for meaningless drivel and pointless post count improvements.
This thread has a LONG way to go before it can threaten the immortal Chas_M thread.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

mc3251 said:


> I see your purpose now Screature. You wanted to create a thread to compete with the Chas_M thread for meaningless drivel and pointless post count improvements.
> This thread has a LONG way to go before it can threaten the immortal Chas_M thread.


Baah! This is yet another feeble attempt to turn this thread into a meaningful and rational discussion. This too shall fail!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Will not!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Will too..


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

"Screw you guys! I'm going home!!"

Cartman


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Take your bat and ball with you.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

... and don't come crawling back later....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mea culpa. Sorry.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Vestrum Pugna. Carry on...


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Bah - humbug!...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bug humbar.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Barbug hum


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bugbar hum.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Still, at Tiny Tom once said, "God bless us, everyone."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Humbar bug


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

God bless you, Mr. Sinc.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mc3251 said:


> I see your purpose now Screature. You wanted to create a thread to compete with the Chas_M thread for meaningless drivel and pointless post count improvements.
> This thread has a LONG way to go before it can threaten the immortal Chas_M thread.


Say what??!! No quite the contrary, some substantive argumentation/debate would be much appreciated. I was merely analyzing this threads content and commenting on it's decided lack of real argumentation and the possible reason for it despite the stated intent/purpose of the thread.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Say what??!! No quite the contrary, some substantive argumentation/debate would be much appreciated." Take that, MC3251. So there ................


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Next ...................


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Oh to hell with it..... I'm next and don't you try and butt in line.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> Next ...................


door lived a ..........


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I said I was next!! tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

No cutting in line, Screature. Sinc was here first ................... and if you cannot accept that reality, the two of you can take it outside and settle it like children.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Next .................


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Little text if you ask me.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, did you call Screature "Little Tex"? He is from Houston, Texas, and if you are not careful, he will pound you in a traditional Texas-style "whooping".


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> Little text if you ask me.


Yah, who ya callin' little.... I'm bigger than most and badder than the rest.... It's go time...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Yeah! Yeah! Talk is cheap....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I would caution you, rgray. I have seen Screature fight, and it is not a pretty sight .............. especially when he is done with his opponent. Hopefully, Sinc will see the wisdom of an apology. "Discretion is the better part of valor". We shall see.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

^^^ :lmao: :lmao:  XX)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Screature, I am sure that Sinc did not mean it as it sounded. Forgive him in this festive season. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Ok, for you Dr. G.; *this* time, in keeping with the season.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bless you, Screature. "Tis better to give than to receive ............... tis better to forgive than to disembowel." Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> I would caution you, rgray. I have seen Screature fight, and it is not a pretty sight .............. especially when he is done with his opponent. Hopefully, Sinc will see the wisdom of an apology. "Discretion is the better part of valor". We shall see.


Yeah, yeah! I'm shaking in my boots....


----------



## Drysilver (Dec 6, 2008)

rgray said:


> Yeah, yeah! I'm shaking in my boots....


I believe in an alternative reality where Bush is a giraffe and the goverment is forcing me to take Harmonica lessons.... 

Therefore, Cogito ergo Sum, and I disagree with your reality


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Yeah, yeah! I'm shaking in my boots...." You should remember LBJ's famous statement that it is hard to pull oneself up by his bootstrap if they have no boots. Of course, rgray, in your case, you shall have no legs ............ at least not legs that function. The only shaking you shall be doing is twitching in pain. Thus, play nice in the sandbox with Screature. He got his name based on the screates his victims make when he is on the offensive.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> "Yeah, yeah! I'm shaking in my boots...." You should remember LBJ's famous statement that it is hard to pull oneself up by his bootstrap if they have no boots. Of course, rgray, in your case, you shall have no legs ............ at least not legs that function. The only shaking you shall be doing is twitching in pain. Thus, play nice in the sandbox with Screature. He got his name based on the screates his victims make when he is on the offensive.


Interesting. Third party threats. Pshaw! I mock your threats. Let the boy make his own threats..


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Understand, rgray, I am not making the threats. I am trying to get you to see what Screatcher is capable of when provoked. He is usually kind and mild-mannered. However, when angered ................ well, lets just say that Clint Eastwood took the persona of Screatcher, dialed it down about 10-fold, and used it for his character in Gran Torino.

You do NOT want to be on Screatcher's lawn when he tells you to "get off my lawn".

YouTube - Gran Torino Trailer - Clint Eastwood's Film


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Screatcher does not need a gun ............. he uses his hands.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I'm with you, MCB. "Make love, not war". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

No love lost in an argument.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

The two of you are off topic!

Return to arguing at once!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Am not, I used the word argument.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Not YOU, the other two...


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

there is no topic. Try and keep up


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kps, leave me out of this in that I do not believe in violence ........... and have seen Screatcher in action.


----------



## Max Amerongen (Oct 27, 2007)

rgray said:


>


You missed.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Max Amerongen said:


> You missed.


What you talkin' about Willis?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We are getting into some serious "My gun is bigger than your gun" issues here.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Do they still make Hummers?


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sez you.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MCB, now you've done it .............. now you have awakened up the Beast of ehMacLand. You had to do it ............. you had to get him mad. If you think that Screature is a warrior, you should see Sinc when he is mad. He does not get mad often, but when he does, look out. Luckily, for you, he is a forgiving soul, and usually always giving and never taking. Bon chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

For the last time,








just shut up, take your bat and ball and get the f*** off my lawn!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I think that everyone should get off of rgray's lawn. He seems serious with his threat.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm surprised he can even see his lawn, given the snowfall.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

That means you too..... Yeah..... you there in the 'peanut gallery'.... 



<whisper aside> anyone else remember *Howdy Doody*?</whispers aside>


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Who, me?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

You know who you are... 

And on another note:


SINC said:


> I'm surprised he can even see his lawn, given the snowfall.


Yesssss! Snow!!!! The next knuckle-dragging condo dweller who sparkles up to me and says "isn't it wonderful that we're having a white xmas" or words to that effect to me is going to be spending xmas in what the British refer to as "Casualty"..... 

I don't mind shovelling snow generally. Physically it is great exercise and gives me no problems age-wise - knees, back, heart and all that other stuff that can crap out on you at the least opportune moment don't (doesn't?) seem to mind much (for which I am thankful). 

Mentally it is becoming boring and is beginning to seriously eat into drinking time particularly with the holidays and all.

So far each storm obliterates all the previous work of digging out the laneway and all the pathways that service an acre and a half, porch, sheds etc. except, of course, for the piles which are beginning to (you'll pardon the pun, pathetic as it may be) _raise_ the issue of where to put all the rest of the white stuff that is going to fall...

And just for fun, last night is was -26C according to my thermometer.

Relatively speaking this here in eastern ON is nothing to what their getting down in NB where my daughter is - 40+cms in the last snowfall.... The maritimes are getting beaten up pretty bad so far this year.

Don't get me started about snow.

So get off my lawn and take the snow with you....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Isn't it wonderful that we're having a white Christmas here in St.John's with just under a meter of snow on the ground. Usually, we are over the 5 foot mark by Christmas. 

Joyeux Noel. rgray.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> We are getting into some serious "My gun is bigger than your gun" issues here.


It's not always the biggest gun that wins - the gun that is easily smuggled anywhere may come out on top in the end:










Of course, for those fans of automatics:










Good for killing a swarm of flies, or shooting up someone's mouse! beejacon


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A valid point, EP.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

SINC said:


> I'm surprised he can even see his lawn, given the snowfall.


He's hard core when it comes to getting rid of snow:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> Understand, rgray, I am not making the threats. I am trying to get you to see what Screatcher is capable of when provoked. He is usually kind and mild-mannered. However, when angered ................ well, lets just say that Clint Eastwood took the persona of Screatcher, dialed it down about 10-fold, and used it for his character in Gran Torino.
> 
> You do NOT want to be on Screatcher's lawn when he tells you to "get off my lawn".
> 
> YouTube - Gran Torino Trailer - Clint Eastwood's Film


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

Now I see how myth's (urban legends?) are made! Dr. G. starts 'em!!!  Maybe time to start an illustrated novel, something like: _*Screams and Screeches from the Screatures Lair!!*_


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sadly, EP, that would not work in St.John's. If an inch of rain equals a foot of fallen snow, and St.John's gets about 15-21 feet of snow each winter, to melt it would cause a flood. Of course, if one did it after each snowfall, it might work.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Moi, Screature??? I am shocked. I heard of your tales long before you came to ehMacLand. They are legend here in here in St.John's. Are you related to, or the cause of the legend of The Great Giant of Gatineau? Those are heroic and great tales of courage and a sense of justice.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> Moi, Screature??? I am shocked. I heard of your tales long before you came to ehMacLand. They are legend here in here in St.John's. Are you related to, or the cause of the legend of The Great Giant of Gatineau? Those are heroic and great tales of courage and a sense of justice.


Ssshhhh..... quiet, somebody might be listening...


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, EP, that would not work in St.John's. If an inch of rain equals a foot of fallen snow, and St.John's gets about 15-21 feet of snow each winter, to melt it would cause a flood. Of course, if one did it after each snowfall, it might work.


The hard core would just do it - consequences or not!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Ssshhhh..... quiet, somebody might be listening..." Screature, I shall call you on the S-phone next time, or put the "S" symbol up in the clouds.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"The hard core would just do it - consequences or not!" We had better have a dove with an olive branch on hand ................ just in case.

How long is a cubit?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> How long is a cubit?


Easy enough to find out. Place a pool cue and a drill bit end to end and measure them. Or is that the length of a porill? Now I am confused.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

If all of our snow suddenly turns to water, we are going to need an ark.


----------



## skullduggery (Dec 10, 2008)

No we would need stones to tie to our ankles you nitwit. (you are making it hard to argue but I will never stop trying)


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Hey easy there newbie, watch who you are calling nitwit! Dr.G. is a senior statesman around these parts, and unless you want the wrath of the entire ehMac community descending upon you (especially that of the Mighty Screature  ) an apology is order forthwith!! (and I'm not kidding).


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, calling anyone here a nitwit is unacceptable behaviour.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Dr.G. is a senior statesman around these parts ...." I am??? Thanks for the compliment, Screature. As well, I thought that "nitwit" stood for Newfoundland intellectual that will invite togetherness" for one and all here in ehMacLand.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> "Dr.G. is a senior statesman around these parts ...." *I am??? * Thanks for the compliment, Screature. As well, I thought that "nitwit" stood for Newfoundland intellectual that will invite togetherness" for one and all here in ehMacLand.


Well if *you* aren't (senior statesman around these parts) then I don't know who is? 

Newfoundland intellectual that will invite togetherness = NITWIT. Oh well, if that is what nitwit means, then by all means Dr. G. you are an exemplary example of a nitwit.


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

I argue that all of you who have strained your brains taking this argument to great intellectual heights have a very happy and safe holiday. 

I think we can all agree that we have good taste in computers...

For those of you have passed the course... some NITWIT will be handing out Ph.D.s at the end of class.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> We had better have a dove with an olive branch on hand ................ just in case.


Or at least an olive impaled on a branch, placed in a cocktail glass filled with gin and vermouth...



> How long is a cubit?


2.5, or is it 0.00064983728495?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Well if you aren't (senior statesman around these parts) then I don't know who is?" Screature, I am not the oldest person here in ehMacLand. Many are far more senior than I.

"Newfoundland intellectual that will invite togetherness = NITWIT. Oh well, if that is what nitwit means, then by all means Dr. G. you are an exemplary example of a nitwit." Merci, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"For those of you have passed the course... some NITWIT will be handing out Ph.D.s at the end of class." Not this nitwit. I worked three long years at the University of Georgia for my Ph.D. So, this degree is to be earned and not just given away.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Anyone can easily get a PhD much faster and cheaper on the internet." It's not a real doctorate from an accredited university, MCB. You have a $100 piece of paper.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mea culpa, Dr.MCB. Did you graduate cum laude, magna cum laude, or summa cum laude? I am betting on summa, knowing you as I do.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

MazterCBlazter, you're wrong regardless of any opinion you input. Can't you just learn to walk away?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Lars, I think that MCB graduated egregia cum laude, which means he is very, very unique here in ehMacLand, and should be treated with the utmost respect.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

But I wanna fight.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

No. You don't!


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

Careful now... we don't want this to turn into a hockey game!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I don't wanna be careful, so there.


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

Guess I'll go get my hockey stick!


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Now Now Violence is bad. We should all be like Ghandi
> 
> Peace on you :love2:


Blah! blah! Sez you!!

Gratuitous violence is viscerally cathartic!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> "Well if you aren't (senior statesman around these parts) then I don't know who is?" Screature, I am not the oldest person here in ehMacLand. Many are far more senior than I.


Sorry in no way did I mean to infer that you are most senior in terms of age, just that you are a "senior" in terms of longevity at ehMac. And I can think of none more statesmanlike.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

This whole "hockey game" thing puts me in mind of a joke. I must first off say that it is not politically correct so please don't attack me for that as this is a disclaimer and if you don't want to be offended please read no further.

Q. What don't they let Lebanese play Hockey?

A. Because as soon as you get them into the corners they open a store.

(Note: I went to school with many Lebanese kids and they all found this joke really funny, so if they could laugh at it without finding it offensive then I think non-Lebanese people should not be offended either.)


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> How long is a cubit?


After some consideration, and the rejection of the usual answers uttered by a colossally dain bramaged crazy student in our class (that being 2.5 or 0.0006 followed by a number of changing numbers), I decided to address the real crux of the problem, that being how long is a cubit, in accepted metric standards.

Thus, the exact answer to this question is: 0.014 816 842 822 5 femtoparsecs, though it may depend in the length of the reigning Pharoah's nose. (A cubit is thus approximately equal to 14.82 attoparsecs.)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I agree, MCB, but with the views of the original Gandhi. "Truth is never illustrated through the use of violence."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"And I can think of none more statesmanlike." Screature, that I shall take as a fine compliment. However, there are others here in ehMacLand that were here long before I came wandering in like "a stranger in a strange land". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Now Now Violence is bad. We should all be like Ghandi
> 
> Peace on you :love2:


The man's last name was Gandhi. 

Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi in full.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"The man's last name was Gandhi. Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi in full." The Mahatma in short.

YouTube - Mahatma Gandhi - Part 1/5


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

You people! You're so annoying with your petty little arguments. Am I going to have to send in the Air Farce to break it up.:lmao: 

I want to see those idiot politicians fry one last time tonight!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"I want to see those idiot politicians fry one last time tonight!" Sad, but true, bgw. They shall be missed, and there is no arguement about that reality.


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

One place where I don't think there is any argument is that Canada produces world class comedy; even the Americans agree! Dr. G, since you come from our neighbour to the South do you have any arguments about why this is the case?

The only argument that I've seen (and I don't know who to attribute it to) is that "Americans watch TV; Canadians watch American TV". Because we know that, we have an outsiders view of things. Or, could it be due to better education? One thing I have noticed is that most comedians (not the guttural types) are well read and well educated. 

Discuss, argue if so inclined...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Dr. G, since you come from our neighbour to the South do you have any arguments about why this is the case?" It's the Winter in general and especially the snow. 

Just think about the current crop of Canadian comics that are known here and in the US, and, on a per capita basis, many are from NL, and especially St.John's .................... and St.John's was again named the Canadian city with the worst weather, especially in Winter (which is from mid-Nov. to early June). Ergo, it is the Winter and snow that creates the depth and vitality of Canadian comics.


----------



## skullduggery (Dec 10, 2008)

bgw said:


> Guess I'll go get my hockey stick!



I'll rule the world with my hockey stick.

I do apologize if my words of scholarly approval were found offensive, I am just a bit of a newfoundland intellectual groupie. . . . and I felt it helped further the absurdity of my argument. Never meant to step on any outranking toes, since my newness to these boards puts me in that all too precarious newbie territory.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

> Ergo, it is the Winter and snow that creates the depth and vitality of Canadian comics.


 This reminds me of the old Margaret Atwood book-was n't it called Survival? The harshness of the Canadian landscape and climate creates the essence of much of our literature.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, it is live or die in the Canadian winters. There is no arguement about that reality.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

skullduggery said:


> I'll rule the world with my hockey stick.
> 
> I do apologize if my words of scholarly approval were found offensive, I am just a bit of a newfoundland intellectual groupie. . . . and I felt it helped further the absurdity of my argument. Never meant to step on any outranking toes, since my newness to these boards puts me in that all too precarious newbie territory.


Hey skullduggery, I thought maybe the "Mighty Screature's" idle threats  had scared you away. Glad you're back to fight another day. Apologies accepted by me. Now you had just better hope that Dr. G. has called off his pack of doxies (aka hounds of hell) otherwise, woe unto you for your end is nigh.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Now you had just better hope that Dr. G. has called off his pack of doxies (aka hounds of hell) otherwise, woe unto you for your end is nigh."

Let sleeping doxies lie ................. or, "Cry havoc and let slip the dogs of war."


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Meow... Phisst. Phisst...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MCB, doxies don't go "Woof Woof."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Meow... Phisst. Phisst..." Screature, the cat would not live much longer if you gave the doxies the attack command. Remember, dachshund means "badger dog" in German.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

This thread has run off the tracks - into a kennel!


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Arf Arf"? Little Orphan Annie's dog Sandy went Arf Arf. Real dogs don't need to bark ........ they just attack.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MCB, they stalk and then pounce. Here is one of the pups in training.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

^^^
You are wrong - the argument shall continue - once we argue about what to argue about... beejacon


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

As LBJ once said, "Let us continue ............"


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

I give you three topics to bring out the evil in all debaters:

Abortion
Religion
Evolution

Fortunately, 'race' as an issue has been recently been resolved. (Pleeease get the joke... )

Choose your debate.
beejacon beejacon beejacon

Or, should we settle these issues with a hockey game: New England vs. The Confederate states — might be more civil! I don't think Quebec vs. Alberta would be as interesting!


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

Arguing about a specific topic completely defeats the purpose of argument for its own sake. As a purist, I object strenuously to arguments about something. I favour arguments that are diffuse, pointless and meandering.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Abort the religious evolution in Quebec and Gaza beejacon


No, no! Evolve the practice of abortion to form a NEW religion that will unite Quebec and Gaza.


----------

